

American Hunter Killed Cecil, Beloved Lion - yogi123
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/07/29/world/africa/american-hunter-is-accused-of-killing-cecil-a-beloved-lion-in-zimbabwe.html

======
ljk
the dentist also has a sexual harassment against him
[http://www.twincities.com/localnews/ci_28548920/bloomington-...](http://www.twincities.com/localnews/ci_28548920/bloomington-
dentist-accused-killing-zimbabwe-lion-illegally)

------
littletimmy
This is sickening. I wouldn't object is this man is executed, preferably
through a mob lynching.

------
th0waway
Meanwhile, abortion is killing hundreds of children today, and no one cares.
Alternatively: ISIS is killing people for not proclaiming Mohammed as their
prophet. Or: an African-American person is being killed for his skin color.
Getting this upset over a lion is ludicrous.

Seriuosly, the guy bought a hunting license and killed a lion with it - if you
want to blame someone, blame the government that sold the license.

~~~
pvaldes
The real problem is that 9 of each 10 living lions in Africa had disappeared
in just one generation and this is a problem because environmental services
provided by lions are the direct responsible for saving the lives of a lot of
african people each year.

